

Ask HN: What's the going rate for summer developer interns at startups? - MediaSquirrel

Q: What's the going rate for summer developer interns at startups?
======
johnswamps
I would guess around 10k-15k for the summer (though I personally haven't been
involved in any), depending on amount of funding, etc. See e.g.
<http://rethinkdb.com/jobs>

------
Magneus
No personal experience (currently applying for positions), but I know Skritter
recently posted an offer of $4800 for 3 months plus housing and airfare.
[http://blog.skritter.com/2010/04/summer-intern-wanted-
softwa...](http://blog.skritter.com/2010/04/summer-intern-wanted-
software.html)

------
kgc
Expenses paid + contract for payment if they get funded.

